# Osmium prices so low and Rhodium so high?



## lazylightning (Mar 4, 2008)

I just did a search in the net and found a company called Goodfellow. They sell Osmium powder 99.9% for $336 per gram and two grams for $463. The Rhodium is for sale at $784 per gram.

As far as I knew Os cost about $2000 per gram of non-purified and about $15,000 per gram of purified or $60,000 per gram of Os 187 white powder. What happened to the prices of Osmium?

Does anyone know how much one can get for purified rhodium and Osmium selling it to some refineries or dealers?


----------



## Lou (Mar 4, 2008)

That is a special isotope with special scientific uses.

Not the same at all.


Those prices from Goodfellow, or Alfa Aesar or any chem. catalog are way overpriced and do not show the spot value of these metals at all!


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 5, 2008)

380$ per ounce.


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 6, 2008)

No matter what you've got, it's only worth what somebody's willing to pay for it.

Mark


----------

